# Simple additions to scrambled eggs?



## crankin (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm looking for some really easy to way to make simple scrambled eggs better. Sometimes I use cheese, other times not. But basically, what are some herbs that can be added that would add just a little bit of uniqueness to make the taste more interesting? I'd prefer dried herbs just for the convenience but I would use fresh too if it makes a big difference.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 6, 2009)

crankin said:


> I'm looking for some really easy to way to make simple scrambled eggs better. Sometimes I use cheese, other times not. But basically, what are some herbs that can be added that would add just a little bit of uniqueness to make the taste more interesting? I'd prefer dried herbs just for the convenience but I would use fresh too if it makes a big difference.


You might give some chopped chives a try, I often add some sauted mushrooms and some marjoram (fresh,chopped) to the eggs..Even some parsley and a little crisp fried pancetta make eggs wonderful..I know you asked for herbs but thought I'd shareseveral of the things we use.
kadesma


----------



## Constance (Mar 6, 2009)

My DH adds a couple of tablespoons of sour cream to 6 eggs, plus a little S&P, and does not overcook them. 
The sour cream is very complimentary to the dish. 
If you want to get bolder, try substituting French onion dip for the plain sour cream.

Of course there's always a world of things...smoked salmon, crumbled bacon or sausage, chopped ham, chives, sauteed peppers, onions or mushrooms, any kind of grated or crumbled cheese...you name it...that you can add to scramble eggs.

Both my grandma's used to fix scrambled eggs and brains. Calf brains were the favorite, but they used what they had.
Are you up for that?


----------



## Loprraine (Mar 6, 2009)

Almost any leftovers I have in the fridge are fair game when it comes it scrambled eggs.  This morning it was angel hair pasta, so I ended up with a kind of frittata.  A bit of sorrel or spinach is a nice addition.  When fresh herbs are plentiful in the summer, I like chives, thyme, parsely, or savoury.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 6, 2009)

Today I made scrambled eggs for my DH and added some chopped ham, green onions, fresh parsley and mushrooms.  He loved them!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 6, 2009)

You can try basil pesto , or boursin .


----------



## Hungry (Mar 7, 2009)

I did a Burrito with scrambled eggs, left over chicken livers ansd onions!!
Killer!!

Charlie


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 7, 2009)

freshly ground pepper, salt and some curry powder along with any other sides like ham, chopped green onions, mushrooms.......curry really brings out the flavor........


----------



## Toots (Mar 7, 2009)

I eat alot of eggs.  Here are some things I put in scrambled eggs - 

fresh baby spinach leaves and feta (somtimes red pepper if I have it)
Salsa, cheese, jalapeno
Herbes de provence (sometimes I use a  piece of brie and cut it up too)
cilantro and sour cream
Ham/potato
onion/garlic/whatever other veggies are on hand plus cheese
avacado and cheese
leftovers (like steak, chicken, pork, etc) and onions


----------



## Foodfiend (Mar 7, 2009)

Scrambled eggs are also good with corn in them.  I usually use about 1 big spoonful of corn per egg (if using canned corn make sure it's drained).  Yum!


----------



## Teri's Therapy (Mar 7, 2009)

Like stated before, any leftovers are fair game for my scrambled eggs.  But my best "comfort food" eggs take me back to college, when I was flat broke and could afford few ingredients... 

Anyone can spare the 99 cents to get dried Basil at the dollar store, that makes eggs pop!  Second was 2 for 1 generic Cheddar cheese, and finally, 2 for 1 mango salsa from Safeway!


----------



## Seajaye (Mar 7, 2009)

Finely chopped jalapenos will give it a kick.


----------



## radhuni (Mar 8, 2009)

You can add chopped green chili, chopped capsicum & green peas.


----------



## flukx (Mar 8, 2009)

taco sauce is my favorite


----------



## Bilby (Mar 8, 2009)

If I have any seafood (salmon, crab, tuna or prawn) dip or pate, I mix that through the egg mixture after it has started to cook a little but not begun drying and I would not add cheese then.  Depending on what else was in the pate/dip would determine if anything else was needed but just be conscious of the delicate flavour of the dip/pate.  I found the meat ones don't work so well nor French Onion dip -  that one was truly horrible!!!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 8, 2009)

Goodness - can you say "ANYTHING & EVERYTHING"?

Flaked seafood, diced meats (beef, ham, turkey ham, bacon, poultry), sauteed veggies.

In fact, perhaps you should have titled this "what CAN'T you add to scrambled eggs".  Would have been a much MUCH shorter thread - lol!


----------



## bullseye (Mar 8, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> In fact, perhaps you should have titled this "what CAN'T you add to scrambled eggs".  Would have been a much MUCH shorter thread - lol!



I'll second that!  Whatever's in the 'fridge at the moment is fair game.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 8, 2009)

Simple scrambled eggs drizzled with Tonkatsu sauce or Salsa Lizano - yummy!


----------



## Deathbysoup (Mar 8, 2009)

Cream cheese and chives is a good mix in . 
As is chopped bacon or ham and whatever herbs you have on hand. Perhaps some mushrooms or tomatoes.
My favorite eggs , are with cream cheese instead of milk, a bit of shredded mozzerella, chives and diced ham.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 8, 2009)

Favorite is scrambled eggs topped with chili, finely diced onions and finely grated cheese (either a mild cheddar or pepper jack) with a side of refried beans (with a big pat of butter and a sprinkle of cheese) and some pan-fried potatoes. A bit of Pace Picante sauce on the eggs doesn't hurt.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Mar 13, 2009)

I've always loved to add sour cream to scrambled eggs, as someone else mentioned.

Other add-ins I like:

chopped green onion (really good!)
diced fine red bell pepper
diced deli ham
crumbled bacon


----------

